# 12WT rod and reel for sale



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Look here
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f52/pair-avet-lx-blue-12wt-echo-fly-rod-reel-218025/


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Price drop. $250.00 for the fly rod combo stated as well as a WF-13F fly line


----------

